# My new 2012 TREK RIG SS = SWEETNESS !



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet bike (minus the reflectors)...I had '10 gary fisher rig and loved it, but I upgraded to a Superfly SS


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the reflectors! lol

Nice bike!!!


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

hmmm delicious!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice ride. Now go out and get it dirty!!!!


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

:madman:It's a brand new bike I ordered and I just brought it home. It doesn't even have pedals yet. Somebody always has to say something about reflectors:madman:

Believe me by the end of the day it will be fully destickered and dereflected and I will have swapped all of my necessary parts. I already have a Surly 14T cog on the rear. The stock cog feels like a one pound stamped out piece of iron crap. The bike has a very flat paint job and looks much nicer in person. It's also much lighter than I expected it to be. It came with a giant full size chain guard and chain guard extension piece not installed by the bike builder (too bad)


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Nice bike.
Can I have an apple?

A 14t?
You're going to ride a 66" gear offroad?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

that seems like a lot of investment in a bike for something you're going to ride on pavement. that bike needs to see trails, all day, every day.

most mid- to high-end bikes don't come with pedals because riders are so picky about what clipless setup they want. it would be pointless to put pedals on it at all because 75% of the riders are going to want something different and feel they are wasting money on pedals they won't use, or expect the bike shop to swap them out.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Here's a few more pics. 

I live in Florida. 14T is fast and works just fine because it's soooooooo flat here. There's no mountains here so the 18T stock cog is way too low for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Spiderman is hiding his eyes from the reflectors!!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

LittleBuddy said:


>


do you like that saddle? nice bike.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> do you like that saddle? nice bike.


It's a Bontrager CRZ sport saddle from a couple years ago, it's light, has good but firm cushion for each cheek and was $25. It's much more comfy to me than $150 saddles I've tried. I have the same one on my road bike. Unfortunately they don't make them anymore. I can ride 50 miles on this seat w/o bike shorts and I have zero discomfort/numbness. :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

I noticed something interesting while putting on a Q/R seat post clamp. The seat tube has three evenly spaced cutout slits for the seat post clamp instead of the usual one. Were they having seat post slippage issues on the previous models?


----------



## flank (Jul 2, 2007)

Bike seems fine and all, but I really dont get the idea behind the color coordination by Trek.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice bike.

You dont happen to live in Orlando do you? Those apartments look familar.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Man enough to run a 14 tooth cog, but not man enough to escape the gel hybrid saddle. Such is this paradoxical existence.


----------



## iridetitus (Sep 16, 2004)

SLAM THAT STEM


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

atom29 said:


> Man enough to run a 14 tooth cog, but not man enough to escape the gel hybrid saddle. Such is this paradoxical existence.


The saddle is firm foam, no gel. It looks bigger/wider than it is because of the perspective of the one picture. Saddle comfort is very individual and this is my favorite saddle of all time. I'd buy a couple more as backups if they still made them.


----------



## bigNslow (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice ride though maybe the seat wedge should hang out more with the reflectors? Just messing with ya - get out and enjoy it!


----------



## Drunkindonuts (Dec 4, 2010)

Have they changed the sliding drop outs? I had serious problems with them slipping and my chain coming loose. The story I got was that the anodizing was to hard and they were going to do something different this year.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

5 rides in 2 days, chain is tight


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

left side slider and excessive seat tube cut outs:skep:


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't weighed it but my 19" frame has gotta be in the low 20's:thumbsup:


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Fully destickered, big apples on and a coat of tint makes all the bright colors almost gone. It looks stealth black in real life with just the ghost look of the graphics underneath. The flash makes it pop more in pictures.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i dunno man.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

It rides super smooth and it's comfortable so I'm happy. I am anti-bling when it comes to bikes.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Stealth pics with sunlight


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better looking in stealth mode. Bike stickers are like pin stipes for cars in the 90s.

Nice ride.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Dang! My sliders started slipping and my chain is slappy loose. I put red locktite on all the hardware. Fingers crossed. Do any fellow Riggers have any other tricks?


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you run the 2011/2012 rigs with a hanger and go with a multi speed set up like the 2009 models ??


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Drunkindonuts (Dec 4, 2010)

Littlebudddy check to see if you axle is moving inside the drop outs. Mine would shift forward on the drive side and losen the chain. I could reset the tension on the chain just by resetting the wheel. I could never get get anything to line up or stay where I wanted it but others have had better luck.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Ultra Top Secret Stealth Mode:ciappa:


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

LittleBuddy said:


> I noticed something interesting while putting on a Q/R seat post clamp. The seat tube has three evenly spaced cutout slits for the seat post clamp instead of the usual one. Were they having seat post slippage issues on the previous models?


Yes, get ready for some fun with that frame. I have a 2011 model. I replaced just about eveything on my bike.That seat post will creak. I bought a thomson seat/clamp. Your dropout bolts will bend causing your chain to slip tension. Its a bad design, take it back while you still have the chance.


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

AMCAT said:


> Can you run the 2011/2012 rigs with a hanger and go with a multi speed set up like the 2009 models ??


No its a SS only. No eccentric BB.


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

LittleBuddy said:


> left side slider and excessive seat tube cut outs:skep:


See that top pic. Your dropout bolt is bent.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Red loctite on the bolts ! oh man you just skunked your self if you coated the entire bolt.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Even more stealthy now. I'll post more pics soon when I have it put back together 100%. I had a nice 20 mile off road trail ride today and the 14T was just a bit tough so I swapped to 16T . I've done a camo paint job on two previous bikes and this one seemed perfect for the same.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a sweet bike. I liked the stealth look more than the camo, but you're the one that rides it. 

Interesting that the Rig no longer uses an EBB. Wonder why they changed.

14T...sounds about right for Florida.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

14T was okay for urban and most of my trails but it got tough through patches of sugar sand hence the chance to 16T.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

AZtrailer said:


> Yes, get ready for some fun with that frame. I have a 2011 model. I replaced just about eveything on my bike.That seat post will creak. I bought a thomson seat/clamp. Your dropout bolts will bend causing your chain to slip tension. Its a bad design, take it back while you still have the chance.


Little late for that now that it has been painted 3 different times. Looks like he will simply have to live with it at this point.

Personally, I think the only slider system worth something is the Paragon design or the old track ends with a separate tensioner. My Moto has 3 bolts on each side for the sliders but no tensioner so even though it pretty much stays in place, setting it is quite a PITA when it comes to getting the wheel in there straight and what not.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the 2012 Trek Rig and I wanted to know if anyone was having the same problems with the chain constantly becoming loose on rides?

I have to stop and tighten my chain at least two times every ride. This is a major pain in the ... because you need three different size allen wrenches just to adjust the slides (what was trek thinking?). 

Thanks


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have the 2012 Trek Rig and I wanted to know if anyone was having the same problems with the chain constantly becoming loose on rides?
> 
> I have to stop and tighten my chain at least two times every ride. This is a major pain in the ... because you need three different size allen wrenches just to adjust the slides (what was trek thinking?).
> 
> Thanks


What's happening is your axel is moving because your dropout bolts are bending. In the Trek thread on this forum there is another thread called "dropout issues". Read that I posted my many problems with this bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, it appears the dropout bolts are bent. How the heck did that happen?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

How is it that I haven't been reading this thread?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

the camo is working, blending well with the surroundings. 

slow clap.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> the camo is working, blending well with the surroundings.
> 
> slow clap.


I feel very passionate about you on this thread.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

lotta' hate on this thread. I like your bike LittleBuddy.


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

That poor bike gets worse with each new photo.

Should have just bought an upright hybrid and saved the effort.


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

LittleBuddy said:


> 5 rides in 2 days, chain is tight


Sadly, they didn't change the sliding dropout design from 2011. I sincerely hope that you have better luck with it than I did. It's a really nice bike otherwise.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Here's my updated Rig w/o the RIG frame so I guess it's just a hybrid mixed parts monster now. I loved the RIG just not the troublesome sliders. My Sette Razzo frame was only $250 and well worth the piece of mind. I tried a regular tensioner and I kept having jumping issues even with a good chainline double checked at my LBS so they threw on a derailer. I paid $1200 OTD for my Rig so it's a wash with msrp. I had the dealer notify TREK headquarters with my issues. They also reported having the same issues with employee bought RIGs.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

still amazes me that the big companies like trek and spec still insist on using a QR fork.

other than that the Rig looks sweet!


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

BushwackerinPA said:


> ... other than that the Rig looks sweet!












...


----------



## dunlop2540 (Mar 26, 2012)

can you convert a 2012 trek rig to have a rear deraileur


----------

